# 79-cringe-worthy-technical-errors-in-the-movie-top-gun



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 5, 2015)

I admit I don't know shit about jets, but the author claims to and there were many items in this list that made me laugh out loud.  Enjoy!

http://www.wearethemighty.com/79-cringe-worthy-technical-errors-in-the-movie-top-gun-2015-03


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 5, 2015)

If there is a better movie I haven't seen it...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 5, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> If there is a better movie I haven't seen it...



Point Break, broah!


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 5, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Point Break, broah!



Nope


----------



## x SF med (Jun 5, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Point Break, broah!



Do. Not. Get. TLDR20. Started. On. Top Gun.  Ever. Ever. Ever.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm about halfway through and some of those are picking for the sake of it. Others are interesting.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 5, 2015)

Love this one:

(1:23:20) Viper explains, “It’s not something the State Department tells dependents when the battle occurred over the wrong lines on some map,” which ignores the fact that the Pentagon would be pissed if some random State Department dude spoke to surviving family members at all.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 5, 2015)

It is a goddamn Jerry Bruckheimer joint. I also don't think Miami Narcotics police could wage war against fucking Cuba but no one is breaking down the mistakes in Bad Boys 2.  

Top Gun is rad, and if you don't like it then fuck you.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 5, 2015)

The only scene worth watching in Bad Boys 2 is when the "Former Delta" guys with crazy beards and all buffed out go into the room with Marcus and Mike, offering to sneak in to Cuba and help get Marcus's sister back. It give me chills everytime I see it, douche chills, but chills none the less.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 5, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> It is a goddamn Jerry Bruckheimer joint. I also don't think Miami Narcotics police could wage war against fucking Cuba but no one is breaking down the mistakes in Bad Boys 2.
> 
> Top Gun is rad, and if you don't like it then fuck you.



Bro, I was defending you....  letting the uninitiated be warned of the dangers of dissing Top Gun within the bounds of your perception.:wall:


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 5, 2015)

Top Gun was cool way before gay porn was cool....


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 5, 2015)

RackMaster said:


> Top Gun was cool way before *my gay porn collection* was cool....



fixed it for ya.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jun 5, 2015)

RackMaster said:


> Top Gun was cool way before gay porn was cool....




I wish I could give you 5 more likes and 10 agrees...........  But crap I am in enough trouble as it.   I have banned from a BBQ in Washington or Montana,  Things can not get much worse.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 5, 2015)

This is the fucking best God damned fucking thread ever! EVER!!!!!

M.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 5, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> It is a goddamn Jerry Bruckheimer joint. I also don't think Miami Narcotics police could wage war against fucking Cuba but no one is breaking down the mistakes in Bad Boys 2.
> 
> Top Gun is rad, and if you don't like it then fuck you.



I about pee myself! Damn it!

M.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 5, 2015)

Muppet said:


> This is the fucking best God damned fucking thread ever! EVER!!!!!
> M.


"Now" this is the fucking best God damned fucking thread ever! EVER!!!!!


----------



## AWP (Jun 5, 2015)

Top Gun lags behind Point Break, tying for second with Tombstone.

With that said, most people wouldn't catch 90% of that list. How many non-Naval Aviators know what freaking gauges are in the backseat? Stall recovery or NATOPS procedures for the F-14? Airplane guys and scale modelers.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 6, 2015)

Truth be told saw Top Gun in the theatre no less than a dozen times when it came out - made me want to join the Navy and be pilot.  Then I failed trig (again) and realized that likely was not going to happen.

The only issues I had with the flick when it came out was the flat spin out to sea (never saw water before), thought it was strange the Coast Guard would rescue the noticeably dead guy first, and that they got orders during their graduation to go solve a world problem far away on an aircraft carrier; were there no other qualified pilots remaining on the ship?


----------



## HOLLiS (Jun 6, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Truth be told saw Top Gun in the theatre no less than a dozen times when it came out - made me want to join the Navy and be pilot.  Then I failed trig (again) and realized that likely was not going to happen.



Must be a generational thing.  I saw the Sands of Iwo Jimo that many times.   Sgt Striker was my hero not some punk fly by kid.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 6, 2015)

John Wayne...  multiple movies, one in particular.... any guesses?


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jun 6, 2015)

Thought some of you would like this.








> ...  During filming, director Tony Scott wanted to shoot aircraft landing and taking off, back-lit by the sun. During one particular filming sequence, the ship's commanding officer changed the ship's course, thus changing the light. When Scott asked if they could continue on their previous course and speed, he was informed by the commander that it cost $25,000 to turn the ship, and to continue on course. Scott wrote the carrier's captain a $25,000 check so that the ship could be turned and he could continue shooting for another five minutes -- and then he bounced the check.


----------



## Brill (Jun 6, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> If there is a better movie I haven't seen it...








????


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 6, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Top Gun lags behind Point Break, tying for second with Tombstone.
> 
> With that said, most people wouldn't catch 90% of that list. How many non-Naval Aviators know what freaking gauges are in the backseat? Stall recovery or NATOPS procedures for the F-14? Airplane guys and scale modelers.



My wife had never seen Point Break, we watched it last night. It is a good movie, but it isn't Top Gun.


----------



## 8654Maine (Jun 6, 2015)

I haven't seen Bad Boys 2.  May have to rent it.


----------



## Queeg (Jun 6, 2015)

If there's another movie  with better (non-CGI) aerial cinematography than Top Gun, I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 6, 2015)

8654Maine said:


> I haven't seen Bad Boys 2.  May have to rent it.



The scene where the young man comes to the house to take the daughter on a date....is a fathers dream


----------



## Muppet (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm watching Heartbreak Ridge right now. 

M.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 6, 2015)

8654Maine said:


> I haven't seen Bad Boys 2.  May have to rent it.



It is terrible, but if you want to watch it, it is on Netflix.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 6, 2015)

Bad Boys 2 is probably the best documentary about my life that there is.


----------



## Poccington (Jun 6, 2015)

Top Gun is the absolute shit.

The only thing better than the movie is the soundtrack.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 6, 2015)

Point of Hilarity:

Naval Strike Air Warfare Center aka the real "Top Gun" is out of NAS Fallon.... next door to me. 

Every Navy birthday?

Top Gun for free, base theater.


----------



## Queeg (Jun 6, 2015)

Poccington said:


> Top Gun is the absolute shit.
> 
> The only thing better than the movie is the soundtrack.



Giorgio Moroder, Faltermeyer, Stevens et al were _brought together by the gods_ do the Top Gun soundtrack.


----------



## Ronnoc (Jun 6, 2015)

I didn't realize how long ago 'Top Gun' came out, turns out it was released six years before I was even born , and its 30th anniversary is next year :-".


----------

